# Auto Finesse Triple vs the rest



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi guys have a major call here do i buy auto finesse triple. Or do i buy a gallon of new super radiant wax or new platinum.

Every time i go to buy triple i keep changing my mind at the last second can you guys convince me which one is best to buy lol


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Ps has anyone any beading shots of triple?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Have a look on the Autofinesse gallery mate :thumb:


That's gonna be a tough choice for you, all are very good products


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

was just this minute playing with srp lime prime and triple, definately prefer triple! 

and thats after approx 3 weeks of owning it lol


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have used Autoglym Super Resin Polish and Triple and I prefer Triple (and that's not just because I like AF products). Eg I prefer Fast Glass to Crystal but buy Crystal as part of larger orders at AF. 

Triple is longer lasting regardless of whether you top with a wax and personally I find the cutting to be a bit stronger (well, it's hardly cutting but still) and it's easier to apply and remove.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Whats the protection like?


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

going to be buying something today still not sure what :S


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

You wont be dissapointed by tripple mate.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

I've used 'new' SRP and also Tripple. 

Tripple cleans/polishes better IME, and SRP possibly fills better. 

I prefer the characteristics of Tripple and use it extensively.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Maxolen wax polish violet, autobrite cherry glaze both better than srp and tripple.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

inkey said:


> Ps has anyone any beading shots of triple?


Not a fantastic pic, but might give you an idea:


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

do i need to leave it any lenght of time before i apply a wax over the top? Or would i be safer with a pre clenser instead of tripple?

Choices a man must make


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

inkey said:


> do i need to leave it any lenght of time before i apply a wax over the top? Or would i be safer with a pre clenser instead of tripple?
> 
> Choices a man must make


Maybe an hour or so before your LSP


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Whichever one you pick you will be well pleased, both of them are great products mate.

I like them both and could not choose one or the other, in the end I went with the new SRP due to being able to buy it in 5 litres for just £30 as opposed to £12 for 500ml of Tripple.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I haven't used the new SRP but have used Tripple. Tripple i found great and cuts a lot of dirt out of the paint if worked properly. The beading is also great from tripple as Nick has shown above.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Never used triple so no comment,but SRP's good,as is CG AIO,DJ Lime Prime,and Blackfire GEP


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...euphoria-all-in-one-paint-cleaner-polish.html

same stuff i reckon save your cash go with autobrite.
and yes i have had both:thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Used and love tripple but still have a soft spot for DJ need for speed.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

chrisc said:


> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...euphoria-all-in-one-paint-cleaner-polish.html
> 
> same stuff i reckon save your cash go with autobrite.
> and yes i have had both:thumb:


If AF say Triple is not recommended for application via Rotary why does AB say it is?


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> I haven't used the new SRP but have used Tripple. Tripple i found great and cuts a lot of dirt out of the paint if worked properly. The beading is also great from tripple as Nick has shown above.


When you say worked properly what do you mean i just purchased tripple


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure what was mean't by worked, but i know people are getting decent results using by da


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use it by hand and its very good, here's a beading shot of Tripple.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Personally, I don't really like tripple and I wasn't happy with it on black - probably my application but I sold the bottle.

That isn't to say that it isn't a good product of course however, it wouldn't be my first choice - I prefer Dodo's "Need for Speed".


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A showcase of Tripple with beading shots

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222998&highlight=tripple+desire


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tripple is a lovely All in One product to use, I find this product very easy to use regarding of the cold ambient temperatures outside at present, and gives a great finish even when used on it's own.
Worth every pennie this product, you have to try it and see for yourself, and I guarantee yourself you have made the right purchase.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

Trip tdi said:


> I guarantee yourself you have made the right purchase.


Will you give me a refund then? :lol:


----------

